# red breasted merganser



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

look at the pretty boy i'm rehabbing, he pretty beat up, i think a hawk may have tried to get him, don't see these guys to often.
when i went on the cape ann winter birding, this was one of the birds everyone wanted to see, and here i go having one in my basment, lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a pretty little ducky............looks like he's have a bad hair day....LOL


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow! They are neat birds, Good for you! Dave


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i always loved boys with mohawks,lol


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

He's a beauty!! Being in Gloucester, you may not be in need - but, should you need a release site down the road, we have Merganser (and many other duck species) living on our backyard (13 acre) pond. I was gonna say "quiet backyard pond" but, trust me, with all the wild ducks out there, it's NOT quiet!!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

that's sound like a great place, but i'll release him here in case his girlfriend is around, plus it's illegal to cross state lines with them


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Good idea!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Poor baby. When he gets all well, he will wow the girls. So glad he is in your very capable hands.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your photos of this handsome fellow. Hope his recovery is speedy and uneventful!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a handsome bird! I hope he is all better soon! Baby bird season started for me here in So Cal on Tuesday night .. ARGGHHHH! First "eggling" sparrow of the year. Best wishes to you, altgirl, and to all the rehabbers who are members here .. it's a tough go some of the time.

Are Mergansers like some other waterfowl in that they are very clumsy on land (I'm thinking Grebes, Ruddy Ducks, and such here) ?

Terry


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh it starts early for you!! i should have until mid april or so but they really can come anytime, tell you the truth i miss the babies, i get excited for the season, but when i'm in it, i'm exausted, it would be nice if i could just raise a couple at a time, but it's more like 20 at time average.
they do all right on land, but he's a real water duck, he's a diving fish eater, and of course he won't eat on his own as of yet, so i have to force feed him smelt, i can find any shiners or minnows in the stores this early in the season, i may try a few goldfish, idk, or i may have to tube him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well he is a handsome bird, I hope he is feeling better soon and back to swimming and diving for his food.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

*re*

I SPOKE TOO SOON!!! i just got 4 baby mice,lol, i'll try to get pics on later


altgirl35 said:


> oh it starts early for you!! i should have until mid april or so but they really can come anytime, tell you the truth i miss the babies, i get excited for the season, but when i'm in it, i'm exausted, it would be nice if i could just raise a couple at a time, but it's more like 20 at time average.
> they do all right on land, but he's a real water duck, he's a diving fish eater, and of course he won't eat on his own as of yet, so i have to force feed him smelt, i can find any shiners or minnows in the stores this early in the season, i may try a few goldfish, idk, or i may have to tube him.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

released today!! he was so happy to be back in the water!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

sweeeet!! just as its ment to be , great job


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent! He is such a gorgeous bird, so glad he's back in the gene pool!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad to know that this one is back in his normal habitat! Good job!

Terry


----------

